# Quick SWC Round Trip



## printman2000 (May 5, 2008)

Well, me and two friends were visiting La Junta, Co on Saturday. We were going to get a hotel room but the whole town was booked solid due to several events going on.

I had the crazy idea of spending the night on the train(s). We quickly decided to buy three tickets on SWC #4 from La Junta to Hutchinson, KS. and three on #3 from Hutchinson back to La Junta.

#4 got in to La Junta early around 7:45 pm. She had two P-42's, baggage, 3 sleepers (regular sleeper instead of a transition sleeper), dining, lounge, only two coaches. We were put in the last coach. After getting our seats in coach, we went and hung out in the lounge. Unfortunately, is was dark so not much to see, but the company was good. Both of my friends had heard me go on about train travel and this was their first time. They were excited about getting to experience a little of it. Sometime after 10, we went back to our seats to try and get a little sleep. We each had two seats to ourselves, but none of us slept very good. We were up front so the door was disturbing and the ride seemed really rough.

Now I am a big time planner. I plan every detail of my trips so this last minute things made me nervous. However, we were all understanding that it can be unpredictable and we were all for it. Our layover in Hutchinson was suppose to be 1 hour and 39 minutes. I realized as we were approaching that I did not even know if Hutchinson had a station! I was worried we were going to be sitting by the rails in the cold! Fortunately, it did. It was unmanned and opened. We arrive right on time. 2:21 AM

Julie had told me all night that #3 was on time, however, when 4:00 AM rolled by, she started questioning her information. #3 rolled in to Hutchinson about 45 minutes late. She had 3 P-42's, baggage, trans dorm, 2 sleepers, dining, lounge and 3 coaches. We were put in the first coach right in the middle of the car. Me and one friend were seated right behind the stairwell. We all slept really well until daylight. When I awoke we were stopped in Dodge City. I noticed this was a nicely refurbed coach. There were actually outlets at all the seats!

We ate breakfast in the dining car while rolling through western Kansas. I was worried we might get some surly dining car crew, but they were great. We all ate and loved it. The special was blueberry pancakes (blueberry stuff rolled in the pancakes) which one friend had. The other had the omelet and I had my favorite, French toast. It was great. Looked smaller than before, but tasted excellent.

After breakfast we hung in the lounge for most of the rest of the trip returning to our seats shortly before arriving in La Junta about 9:00 AM, 45 minutes late.

Not sure if anyone has ever used Amtrak like this to replace a hotel room, but it was a blast. Nothing like getting to do an unexpected train trip. My friends referred to me as "giddy" on the train. I cannot deny that. Both said they are now interested in taking trips with their families. Two more converts?


----------



## p&sr (May 5, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> Not sure if anyone has ever used Amtrak like this to replace a hotel room, but it was a blast.


Sounds like a Wonderful Idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## printman2000 (May 6, 2008)

I forgot to mention what the ticket agent in La Junta said. She saw I was from Amarillo on my driver's license and was wondering why I was catching the train in La Junta. I told her we don't have a train in Amarillo so I had to go somewhere else. She said, "Well there has been talk that Amarillo may get service." I said I had heard that also and said "Of course, that would mean you would lose it here, huh?" and she said "Yes."

Anyway, I know it does not mean a whole, whole lot, but still gives me some hope of a Southwest Chief reroute through Amarillo. Thought that was worth mentioning here.


----------



## gswager (May 6, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> I forgot to mention what the ticket agent in La Junta said. She saw I was from Amarillo on my driver's license and was wondering why I was catching the train in La Junta. I told her we don't have a train in Amarillo so I had to go somewhere else. She said, "Well there has been talk that Amarillo may get service." I said I had heard that also and said "Of course, that would mean you would lose it here, huh?" and she said "Yes."
> Anyway, I know it does not mean a whole, whole lot, but still gives me some hope of a Southwest Chief reroute through Amarillo. Thought that was worth mentioning here.


That' would save me about 200 miles each way to the nearest station, Las Vegas. Clovis is half hour away from here. I saw Amtrak once at Clovis, due to closure of NM/Colorado track due to heavy snow two winters ago.

I don't think it'll happen because NM owns the Raton Pass track.


----------



## printman2000 (May 6, 2008)

gswager said:


> That' would save me about 200 miles each way to the nearest station, Las Vegas. Clovis is half hour away from here. I saw Amtrak once at Clovis, due to closure of NM/Colorado track due to heavy snow two winters ago.


I was out every night to see #4 pass through!



gswager said:


> I don't think it'll happen because NM owns the Raton Pass track.


Actually, I think that might actually help. Is NM gonna spend all that money to keep those tracks maintained for two Amtrak trains?


----------



## the_traveler (May 6, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> Not sure if anyone has ever used Amtrak like this to replace a hotel room, but it was a blast. Nothing like getting to do an unexpected train trip. My friends referred to me as "giddy" on the train. I cannot deny that. Both said they are no interested in taking trips with their families. Two more converts?


*ME! ME! ME! *  

I once flew into SLC late at night (about 10 or 11 PM), and had planned to spend the day in SLC and take the CZ the next night to RNO. But I found a "weekly special" that included #6 & #5 (remember those days?  ) to/from GJT. I couldn't pass up another train trip! :lol:

So I boarded #6 ~3:30 AM, went to GJT, spend the midday there, boarded #5, slept through SLC (no put down to the city), and continued to RNO.

Best of all, I didn't have to board the following night after midnight (at that time) - and it was *MUCH* cheaper to take the train and spend the day in GJT than I would have spent in SLC for the hotel and rental car for the day!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 8, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> Well, me and two friends were visiting La Junta, Co on Saturday. We were going to get a hotel room but the whole town was booked solid due to several events going on.
> I had the crazy idea of spending the night on the train(s). We quickly decided to buy three tickets on SWC #4 from La Junta to Hutchinson, KS. and three on #3 from Hutchinson back to La Junta.
> 
> #4 got in to La Junta early around 7:45 pm. She had two P-42's, baggage, 3 sleepers (regular sleeper instead of a transition sleeper), dining, lounge, only two coaches. We were put in the last coach. After getting our seats in coach, we went and hung out in the lounge. Unfortunately, is was dark so not much to see, but the company was good. Both of my friends had heard me go on about train travel and this was their first time. They were excited about getting to experience a little of it. Sometime after 10, we went back to our seats to try and get a little sleep. We each had two seats to ourselves, but none of us slept very good. We were up front so the door was disturbing and the ride seemed really rough.
> ...



were you on the train during may 4th as i was on it from may 4th till the 6th i was also in the last car


----------



## printman2000 (May 9, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> were you on the train during may 4th as i was on it from may 4th till the 6th i was also in the last car


I doubt we were on the same train. I was on #4 which departed LA on 5/2 and arrived Chicago on 5/4 and #3 which departed Chicago on 5/3 and arrived LA on 5/5.

Were you on #4 (Eastbound) or #3 (Westbound)?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 10, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > were you on the train during may 4th as i was on it from may 4th till the 6th i was also in the last car
> ...


i was on number 4 boarded may 4th in L.A arrived in chi may 6th so yeah we were 2 days apart


----------

